# Öl als Ausrutscher oder eine Tendenz ??



## drwr (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

und wer hat ihn gelesen den Artikel über Öl im Stern ?? Ich meine das Speiseöl und wie wir Verbraucher
über den Tisch gezogen werden ohne jede Skrupel.
Und das ist nicht nur in der Lebensmittelbranche so.

Neulich wollte ich Beta Glucan kaufen. Ich habe eine super Beschreibung erhalten umrahmt von Qualitätsversprechen.
Auch sonst schien alles bestens.
Also entschloß ich mich zu einem Probekauf, denn man wird ja vorsichtig im Laufe der Zeit.
Das Pulver kam, sah nicht schlecht aus, alles schien bestens.
Na ja, aber wie gesagt manchmal ist man eben unbewußt vorsichtig.
Also wenn hier schon ein Chemiedreieck ist, was liegt näher -> also ab zur Analyse.

Ein paar Tage und dann kam die Analyse und mit ihr eine Überraschung :

     

Seht selber , wie gesagt bestellt war Beta Glucan, denn nur das hat eine Wirkung

ja, und es war nicht aus der Türkei, nicht aus Vietnam, nicht aus China, nein schlicht und einfach aus einem EU
Nachbarland. Aus einem Land, daß , so vermutet man zumindest , Kontrollen unterliegt und von einem Hersteller,
dem eigentlich Seriosität unterstellt werden müßte.

Und dann der Artikel im Stern über Speiseöl.
Wer wundert sich da noch.
Für alle, die den Artikel nicht kennen hier der Link

http://www.stern.de/news2/aktuell/gepan ... 17810.html

Wo bitte bleibt da die Berufsehre ? Wo der Stolz auf eigene Aufrichtigkeit.
Manchmal hat man den Eindruck man ist nur von Gaunern umzingelt, vorallem in der Lebensmittel und Pharmabranche, und jetzt offensichtlich auch im Futtermittelbereich.
Übrigends der Sternartikel zeigt auch auf, daß gutes Öl für 4 .-€ nicht machbar ist. Man beachte die Parallele.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Joachim (17. Juli 2014)

Vermutlich ne dumme Frage, aber wofür nimmt man Beta Glucan eigentlich?


----------



## Joachim (29. Juli 2014)

@drwr 
... ist doch immer wieder schön, wenn man Antworten erhält.


----------



## Michael der 2. (29. Juli 2014)

drwr schrieb:


> Wo bitte bleibt da die Berufsehre ? Wo der Stolz auf eigene Aufrichtigkeit.
> Manchmal hat man den Eindruck man ist nur von Gaunern umzingelt, vor allem in der Lebensmittel und Pharmabranche, und jetzt offensichtlich auch im Futtermittelbereich.


 
Ja, leider ist das so. Die, die die dicke Kohle machen wollen immer mehr und stellen ihr Wohl über das Wohl aller anderen Menschen so ist das eben. Deswegen wird altes ranziges Öl, Gammelfleisch etc verkauft. Warum entsorgen und dadurch Kosten und Verlust verursachen, wenn man diesen Verlust einsparen kann und dazu sogar noch Gewinn einfahren kann ? Blöd wer noch ehrlich ist.

Man muss sich auch immer an die eigene __ Nase greifen. Oft sind die Hersteller dazu gedrängt, weil der Marktpreis einfach so niedrig ist. Man muss sich immer vor Augen führen, dass auch die Kosten für Ausschussware an den Kunden weiter gegeben wird/werden muss. Das merkte ich zb immer sehr gut an Hackfleisch von einer Filialkette. Knorpelstücke und manchmal auch Knochensplitter, wenn sie auch noch so harmlos sind, aber ich finde das einfach eklig und hasse es. Da merkt man aber, dass im Gesamten jedes Gramm zählt, dass noch möglichst teuer verkauft werden kann. Es wird aber wohl auch an der mangelnden Sorgfalt und der verwendeten Technik (Massenproduktion) liegen.

Aber es wird immer so bleiben, wer hohe Ansprüche an Qualität in seinem Produkt legt, muss viel mehr entsorgen, weil Insekten im Mehl drin sind, der muss viel Fleisch weg werfen, weil es durch einen Störung o.ä. nicht schnell  genug verarbeitet werden konnte, der muss viel Fliesen entsorgen, weil das Muster nicht perfekt ist, der muss viel lackierte Teile entsorgen, weil Kratzer oder Fremdpartikel drin sind und das ganze muss man dann auch noch extra bezahlen, weil das ja auch ein oder mehrere Arbeiter kontrollieren müssen.

Irgendwo muss der Firmeninhaber also eine Grenze ziehen. Da wird dann der ein oder andere noch akzeptable Fehler verkauft und lieber ein Arbeiter weniger eingestellt. Für andere Betriebe wird der Preisdruck größer und müssen ebenfalls handeln. Daraus resultiert für den ersten Inhaber wieder eine Konkurrenz, die es zu übertrumpfen gilt. Das ist ein Teufelskreis. Das findet sich in jeder Branche wieder. Ob es Alterspflege ist, Nahrungsmittelhersteller oder Elektroindustrie, wo man dann minderwertige Kondensatoren nimmt, weil diese 1Cent billiger sind und die Geräte nach zwei Jahren (Garantieablauf) fallen wie die __ Fliegen. Das war auch mal so ein Bericht.

Also was können wir tun ? Ganz einfach, immer etwas Teurer kaufen als die Mittelklasseprodukte und hoffen, dass der Unternehmensleiter seinen Gewinn nicht noch mehr maximieren will. Das kann aber ohne Kontrollen vom Staat oder einen unabhängige Organisation nicht oder nur bedingt erfüllt werden. Und die werden ab gewissen Summen an Schmiergeldern auch mal schnell schwach.

Es bleibt also nicht viel, was wir tun können. Die wenigsten unter uns können Öl für 4€ kaufen, für ein Rinderfilet 40€/kg zahlen oder für einen gewöhnlichen Satreceiver 200€ hin blättern, oder 2500€ für Waschmaschine + Trockner von Miele bezahlen.

In diesem Sinne, Grüße Michael


----------



## bekamax (29. Juli 2014)

Hi,

und da wäre da noch die geplante Obsoleszenz ....

siehe Wiki, bes. Entwicklung + YouTube...


----------



## Joerg (30. Juli 2014)

Wolfgang,
in der Lebensmittelindustrie herrscht ein gnadenloser Wettbewerb. (Meine Partnerin hat mit der Marktauswertung darin zu tun)
Alles was im gesetzlichen Rahmen möglich ist, wird ausgenutzt. In der Pharmabranche nicht anders aber es gibt dort deutlich strengere Regularien.
Es gibt wenig Berufsehre, wenn dir dein Vorgesetzter (Konzern) sagt, dass alles nur dem wirtschaftlichen Interesse dient.


----------



## Michael der 2. (31. Juli 2014)

Eben, aber was dort so passiert, ist auch nicht mehr im gesetzlichen Rahmen, wenn von "ranzigem Öl" oder "nicht zum Verzehr geeignet"
 die Rede ist....

Grüße Michael


----------



## drwr (12. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

zu der Frage, die ich überlesen hatte, wahrscheinlich auch weil ich sie hier nicht vermutete : Beta Glucan ist ein Extract auf Hefezellwänden. Stell Dir das im Prinzip so vor wie eine Impfung : Das Immunsystem bekommt damit Kontakt und reagiert und fängt an auf Hochtouren zu laufen ( die humorale Abwehr), es ist also ein sog. Immunstimulantium., Hierzu gibt es im Gegensatz zu __ Aloe Vera etc. wissenschaftliche Studien.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## blackbird (12. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang.

Ich hatte Deinen Beitrag damals schon überflogen und mich etwas gewundert.
Da es nun weiter geht, mal ein paar Fragen an Dich.



drwr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> und wer hat ihn gelesen den Artikel über Öl im Stern ?? Ich meine das Speiseöl und wie wir Verbraucher über den Tisch gezogen werden ohne jede Skrupel. Und das ist nicht nur in der Lebensmittelbranche so...
> Und dann der Artikel im Stern über Speiseöl. Wer wundert sich da noch.
> Für alle, die den Artikel nicht kennen hier der Link
> http://www.stern.de/news2/aktuell/gepan ... 17810.html


Diesen verlinkten Artikel hab ich eben nochmal angesehen. Da steht zuerst mal, dass es eine Anschuldigung gibt und diese wird vom Handelsunternehmen zurückgewiesen. In dubio pro reo - mal abwarten, ob es einen Prozess gibt und was da rauskommt. Wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass dem Verbraucher mit Lebensmitteln übel mitgespielt wird.
Deine Formulierung jedoch erweckt in mir den Eindruck, es gäbe zwei Artikel zu dem Thema, auf die Du hier verweist. Ist dem so?
Außerdem pflichte ich Dir bei, dass man nicht erwarten kann, für ganz kleines Geld hochwertige Produkte zu erstehen.



drwr schrieb:


> Neulich wollte ich Beta Glucan kaufen. Ich habe eine super Beschreibung erhalten umrahmt von Qualitätsversprechen.
> ...
> Seht selber , wie gesagt bestellt war Beta Glucan, denn nur das hat eine Wirkung


Du schreibst, nur Beta Glucan habe eine Wirkung. Du meinst sicher nicht Beta-Glucane, sondern ein Nährstoffergänzungspräparat (o.Ä.) mit dem Namen "Beta Glucan", oder?
Wo gibt es denn eine (seriöse) Quelle, dass das eine nachweisebare (positive) Wirkung haben soll?

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## drwr (23. Feb. 2015)

Hallo,

mußte aus privaten Gründen leider pausieren, deshalb die späte Antwort , aber lieber spät als gar nicht :
Bei Beta Glucan handelt es sich um einen Stoff, der das Immunsystem stimmuliert und zwar die allgemeine Immunabwehr ( Freßzellen, Komplementsystem etc.) Es handelt sich um einen der wenigen Stoffe für den das wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen wurde, im Gegensatz zu __ Aloe vera etc.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## blackbird (23. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Wolfgang,
Du antwortest nicht...
Ist Beta Glucan nun ein Präparat von irgendeiner Firma oder meinst Du grundsätzlich Beta-Glucane, wie oben schon gefragt?
Grüße,
Tim

btw. wenn es wissenschaftliche Nachweise gibt, dann verlinke diese doch bitte


----------



## blackbird (24. Feb. 2015)

blackbird schrieb:


> Ist Beta Glucan nun ein Präparat von irgendeiner Firma oder meinst Du grundsätzlich Beta-Glucane, wie oben schon gefragt?


oder verstehst Du die Frage nicht?


----------



## Eugen (25. Feb. 2015)

Vielleicht meint er dieses ß-Glucan: Schizophyllan, β-1,3- und β-1,6-Glucan


----------



## Eugen (25. Feb. 2015)

Hier ist eine recht gute Zusammenfassung:
http://www.vitalstoffmedizin.com/sekundaere-pflanzenstoffe/beta-glucan.html
Was da alles in Kapselform vertrieben wird,ist wie bei vielen "Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln",unterdosiert und nützt nur dem Geldbeutel des Vertreibers.

Edit sagt mir noch,daß ß-Glucan eine chem. Substanzklasse (Polysaccharide) ist, bei der Glucosemoleküle ß-glykosidisch verbunden sind.
Bei einer alphaglykosidischen Bindung spricht man von Stärke.


----------



## blackbird (25. Feb. 2015)

Hi Eugen, 

ich ging von so etwas aus, wollte nur gern vom Verfasser hören/lesen, was konkret er hier propagiert. 
Und er äußerte ja auch, es gäbe wissenschaftliche Nachweise, die das belegen (würden)... 
Leider hat er seine Äußerungen nur wiederholt, ist aber nicht auf mein Nachfragen eingegangen. 
Egal... 
In zwei, drei Monaten wissen wir vielleicht mehr. 

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Eugen (25. Feb. 2015)

Hoi Tim,

da ich in dieser Branche etwas involviert bin, weiß ich auch was man von derartigen Studien halten kann.
Meist kann man sagen:" Wer zahlt bestimmt die Musik"
Studien findest du hier: http://www.orthoknowledge.eu/wissen...beta-glucan-curcumin-zink-vitamin-c/Inwieweit die auch wissenschaftlich fundiert sind, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## blackbird (25. Feb. 2015)

Hi Eugen.


Eugen schrieb:


> Meist kann man sagen:" Wer zahlt bestimmt die Musik"


Dessen bin ich mir durchaus bewusst. 
Leider fallen trotzdem immer noch viele auf solche Sachen rein...
Viele Grüße, Tim


----------

